# how much money have you spent on PC?



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2022)

I think in total I've only spent around $10, maybe even less than that. had to spend $2 today to get enough leaf tickets for the foxtail dress but I guarantee that'll be the last time for a very, very long time. I usually only do it if I get reeeeeally depserate.


(if you live somewhere that doesn't use USD you can just pick the amount in your native currency)


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 7, 2022)

none, technically! the only money i've ever spent is what google gives me for answering surveys, and i don't really consider it mine. i couldn't say how much of it i've used in total though. (it usually either goes on PC or PoGo.) a couple of pounds? i've bought several of the 30 leaf ticket packs when i haven't been able to finish the gyroidite scavenger hunt because my schedule was crap, and i kept forgetting to log on. definitely under £10, but, again, not really my money asdfghjk. i don't think i've ever had more than £4 saved on the survey app at one time lmao.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 7, 2022)

None. Now, granted, I only played like an hour of Pocket Camp to unlock the Pocket Camp items in NH, but there's no way I would've spent any money on the game even if I played it for hundreds of hours.


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 7, 2022)

None, played pc since the beginning. It’s a nice relaxing game but I have never felt the need to spent actual real  money. I do every event and get items and leaf tickets just by playing.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Jan 7, 2022)

None. There's no reason to do so, unless you're impatient, or something.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 8, 2022)

None. I'm not against spending _some _money on mobile games, but I don't really feel like it's worth it for ACPC. Like, we get so many items anyway so they can't really lure me with that one wig I'd change one day anyway. I might consider spending some money to get a fancy background etc, but I don't play the game enough for that. Overall I'd say my biggest reason not to spend money is my lack of investment. I didn't play a lot when the game came out, so when I had to restart for a new Nintendo account I easily grinded past that point and as someone who started playing 2019 I just have no connection to the game. I don't know how OG grinders feel, but I'm level 220 and I'm mostly just interested in getting all villagers and leveling them up. And I don't care about the time barriers, it's not like anything in the game is meant to be played for more than an hour anyway. It's good that you can grind the game and catch fish f.e. to grind some bells, but it's more of a "check every 3-6 hours to progress" and you need to spend too much money to bypass that.

Anyway, I dropped a bunch of cash on other games. Probably $50 on one game in particular because it got me clothes ingame, as well as currency and an advantage during an event. ACPC needs better bundles. I'd probably spend like up to $10 for a bundle that included some leaf tickets, a

Honestly, the special leaf ticket clothes etc are just too expensive to justify dropping money on. Yeah the wigs are cute but 140 lft? No thank you. I'd rather drop a dollar on Pokémon Go everytime there's a community day, that seems cheap and enjoyable to me.


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2022)

i’ve played pocket camp on and off ever since it came out, and i’d say that i’ve spent between $10 and $20 on it. i‘m not 100% sure, though, since i wasn’t keeping track.


----------



## cocoacat (Jan 10, 2022)

None. I wish the subscription models were better because I'm not against paying, but they don't seem worth it to me. Like the cookie plan should include all the items in a chosen a cookie, which seems like more than a fair value ($8 for 10 items.) But why would they do that if they can get people to spend $50+ gambling to try to get a 5 star item?

I really like some of the premium clothing items as well, but they're just too expensive. Everything is too expensive.   If you want a full terrain set, it's like $40 and doesn't even change with the seasons. Can buy a whole PC/console game with that money.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 11, 2022)

I’m pretty sure I spent $4.99 on leaf tickets. I would never spend insane amounts of real money on an app. I wish I could say I didn’t spend any, but I did one time. I can definitely say I won’t be spending any more money because I no longer play this game. I could never get invested into this game as much as I do the mainline games. But I was invested enough to spend a whole $5, so… I think there are better ways to spend money. If this game makes you happy though, then by all means, spend money on it. If you earned the money, it’s yours to do what you want with it.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 11, 2022)

None personally but haven't been playing recently.

I had gotten around $50 worth of free leaf tickets and spent it all on that summer fortune cookie to try to get the water slide. Not even being able to get it then cemented in my mind that the money wouldn't be worth it for me. Imo it's a bit steep for what you get. If it wasn't a gatcha system I might've spent a few dollars to get it.


----------



## your local goomy (Jan 11, 2022)

Too much. That game made me relapse into gambling addiction and excessive spending. For my own sake, I deleted it, as well as my other gacha games.


----------



## Clock (Jan 12, 2022)

I spent 0$, I don't spend money on gacha games and i haven't used my money on any of the games I played including PC.


----------



## thefallenfruit (Jan 15, 2022)

I played Pocket Camp a while back in late spring-early summer and I'm really glad to say that I spent 0 dollars on it. Even though it's a good game, I feel like it's a bit of a money-grab because of the amount of times it urges you to buy Leaf Tickets (the secondary currency). The game also has a concept of gambling through getting items from fortune cookies, and it's almost impossible to get any 5-star items if you don't spend money on Leaf Tickets to buy packs of the fortune cookie you want. What I mean by it urges you to get Leaf Tickets is that a lot of services like crafting have clothing/furniture sets that you can only buy with Leaf Tickets and HHA having you get a lot of items from fortune cookies and raising your score with leaf tickets. The fact that it's even harder to get leaf tickets at all the free way makes it worse.

Also, terraforming your campsite costs like 40$ in leaf tickets for one kind of terrain and they don't even alter with the seasons. The subscription models I feel like could improve some too like the cookie plan should get to choose what items they want from a specific cookie instead of the chance of getting a random one that you don't even want.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 16, 2022)

I used to play pocket camp a lot, and if I had to guess I probably spent somewhere around $100 ish dollars on it. I enjoyed it, so I don’t necessarily consider it money wasted


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 23, 2022)

I haven't in the short time I've been playing. I also don't plan too. Though it's a cute game I don't feel like it's worth me putting money into.
I think the only money we've put into a game like pocket camp was a PC digimon game that many people play and I enjoyed alot.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 23, 2022)

I've spent a bit money on the subscriptions, but I am giving up on the game, because every item in the game is just centered around Leaf Tickets and they are so hard to earn in the game unless you pay for them, which is something I do not like. I know PC has a lot of content in it, but lately everytime I log into it all I do is just do fetch quests for villagers and get a lot of the same rewards I seen so many times, and of course I hate how I have to upgrade my storage just to have more space.


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 23, 2022)

To this day i still haven't spent a penny, and I don't intend to spend any money on it.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 24, 2022)

None, the option or sometimes almost requirement to pay real money in Pocket Camp is actually one of the things that made me hate it. I stopped playing it almost immediately after I started.


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 24, 2022)

I had a very bad Freemium adiction with it, so more then I wanna admit lol


----------



## RemMomori (Mar 22, 2022)

When I used to play PC in fall of last year I ended up getting the monthly subscription to the happy helper plan. I had one month free then paid for about 2 months until I canceled when I quit the game. I also spent some money on nook leaf tickets, not exactly sure how much but it couldn't have been more than $30. Actually what made me stop playing was when I stopped to think while I was considering subscribing to the furniture and fashion plan just for a chance to pick out an old fortune cookie set because I really wanted a Wii U in my campsite. That was when I knew I had to stop before I spent too much money on the game.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 22, 2022)

$0. Though I haven’t really played the game much. I was entertained maybe for a whole month or less. If they started adding DLC content to new horizons, maybe I’d be more inclined to pay.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 27, 2022)

Bluebellie said:


> $0. Though I haven’t really played the game much. I was entertained maybe for a whole month or less. If they started adding DLC content to new horizons, maybe I’d be more inclined to pay.


Same, I wish it had more actual content, and not just stuff you had to buy with real money. But that's classic mobile gaming. Tbf I can't say too much about it since I only played it when it came out. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## petaltail (Apr 10, 2022)

none! sometimes i do get the urge to spend it on the planner plan just bc it's adorable and i like the collecting aspect of the stickers lol. but i haven't caved (yet)


----------



## Belle T (Apr 11, 2022)

The very second that I start to feel even slightly pressured to spend money on a free to play mobile game is when I immediately stop playing.  So that is to say, none.


----------

